

Ask HN: The most interesting work you could imagine doing? - Tichy

Obvious question derived from PG's "The Pooled-Risk Company Management Company" essay.
======
noodle
either starting/running or being a part of a small company looking to solve
bigger problems, like the one laptop per child project.

problem with that is that the work is so interesting that it doesn't pay well,
which is a problem OLPC fell into, too. jobs like these tend to require that
you not need to have the job to make a living.

------
tonystubblebine
Building and running my own company. I guess I fall into that rare class of
founder who doesn't need to ever flip.

